# Cosa faccio....?



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

Ciao a tutti!
Mi chiamo Alberto, mi sono registrato a questo FORUM, perché avrei bisogno di un consiglio.
Vi racconto la storia:
lavoro presso un’impresa edile, dove in amministrazione c’è una Donna, con la quale ho una relazione che dura da 7 mesi. Fin qua niente di particolare, il fatto è che lei è una Donna più grande di me (11anni in più, io 24 lei 35), sposata, con figlio, ed è stata scoperta dal marito.
Il nostro rapporto quando si è instaurato, era basato al 90% sul sesso, il 10% amore, adesso 50 e 50, c’è una sintonia perfetta, stiamo bene insieme e non mi vergogno di dirlo, è gran scopare. Alla faccia di tante mie coetanee, strafighe, ma tanto “fredde”.
In questi 7 mesi abbiamo avuto esperienze incredibili insieme.
L’altro giorno, martedì 8 sett.. il marito gli ha dato l’ultimatum, o cambia lavoro e non mi frequenta più, altrimenti divorziano. Lei gli ha chiesto 2 settimane per pensarci, e mi ha avanzato la proposta di andare a vivere insieme.
Sinceramente mi ha lasciato spiazzato, per carità stiamo veramente bene insieme, posso dire di essermene innamorato, ma non so se me la sento di andare a vivere insieme.
Lei ha 11 anni in più di me, ha un figlio, io sono un ragazzo, che per ora vuole solo divertirsi con gli amici, ma nello stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei.
I consigli dei miei amici non si possono dire……quindi sarei grato che qualcuno mi possa dare un consiglio.


Grazie Alberto.


----------



## Old Iris2 (11 Settembre 2009)

Comincia intanto a chiamarla donna, con la minuscola. Perchè sinceramente è veramente una storia di ordinaria routine extramatrimoniale, e non merita maiscole.
Torna a frequentare le tue coetanee. Ti diverti di più, e rischi di meno.


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2009)

sei giovane, lascia perdere


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

Quoto e confermo. Benvenuto nel forum, ma lasciala. Non durerebbe comunque.


----------



## Old sperella (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Mi chiamo Alberto, mi sono registrato a questo FORUM, perché avrei bisogno di un consiglio.
> Vi racconto la storia:
> lavoro presso un’impresa edile, dove in amministrazione c’è una Donna, con la quale ho una relazione che dura da 7 mesi. Fin qua niente di particolare, il fatto è che lei è una Donna più grande di me (11anni in più, io 24 lei 35), sposata, con figlio, ed è stata scoperta dal marito.
> ...


appunto , lascia perdere , non impelagarti in una situazione più grande di te .
Benvenuto


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Comincia intanto a chiamarla donna, con la minuscola. Perchè sinceramente è veramente una storia di ordinaria routine extramatrimoniale, e non merita maiscole.
> Torna a frequentare le tue coetanee. Ti diverti di più, e rischi di meno.


Intanto la chiamo con la D maiuscola perchè provo sentimenti, e quindi merita chiamarla Donna.
Cosa intendi per rischi di meno?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Mi chiamo Alberto, mi sono registrato a questo FORUM, perché avrei bisogno di un consiglio.
> Vi racconto la storia:
> lavoro presso un’impresa edile, dove in amministrazione c’è una Donna, con la quale ho una relazione che dura da 7 mesi. Fin qua niente di particolare, il fatto è che lei è una Donna più grande di me (11anni in più, io 24 lei 35), sposata, con figlio, ed è stata scoperta dal marito.
> ...


 
non è chiaramente il caso, nel momento in cui sei un giovane con queste necessità.


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Mi chiamo Alberto, mi sono registrato a questo FORUM, perché avrei bisogno di un consiglio.
> Vi racconto la storia:
> lavoro presso un’impresa edile, dove in amministrazione c’è una Donna, con la quale ho una relazione che dura da 7 mesi. Fin qua niente di particolare, il fatto è che lei è una Donna più grande di me (11anni in più, io 24 lei 35), sposata, con figlio, ed è stata scoperta dal marito.
> ...


Forse avete ragione...non è il caso di andare avanti.però......


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Mi chiamo Alberto, mi sono registrato a questo FORUM, perché avrei bisogno di un consiglio.
> Vi racconto la storia:
> lavoro presso un’impresa edile, dove in amministrazione c’è una Donna, con la quale ho una relazione che dura da 7 mesi. Fin qua niente di particolare, il fatto è che lei è una Donna più grande di me (11anni in più, io 24 lei 35), sposata, con figlio, ed è stata scoperta dal marito.
> ...


 
bè il casino hai contribuito a crearlo anche te..  e non mi sembri poi tanto innamorato, visto che ti preoccupi molto di come pararti il culo e al tempo stesso continuare a vederla senza impegno, piuttosto che del casino creato a casa sua. o mi sbaglio?


----------



## lorelai (11 Settembre 2009)

Ma lei, in tutto questo? 
Se ne andrebbe di casa solo per cominciare una convivenza con te? Sennò resterebbe col marito?


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ma lei, in tutto questo?
> Se ne andrebbe di casa solo per cominciare una convivenza con te? Sennò resterebbe col marito?


cioè.. rendiamoci conto del livello di maturità di entrambi..


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Lei ha 11 anni in più di me, ha un figlio, io sono un ragazzo, che per ora vuole solo divertirsi con gli amici, ma nello stesso tempo sono innamorato di lei.


Mi sembra che tu abbia già deciso. Ti andrebbe bene andare avanti come prima, diglielo e vedi come va.


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè.. rendiamoci conto del livello di maturità di entrambi..


Avete TUTTI RAGIONE ed è per questo che vi chiedo un consiglio.
Io non sto cercando di pararimi il culo, ma ANNA A mettiti nei miei panni, dopo che conosci una persone, ti frequenti per 7 mesi, e ti chiede di andare a vivere insieme, indipendentemente di essere innamorati, da un giorno all'altro...io andrei ben volentieri a convivere con lei, ma il mio dubbio è anche nei suoi confronti.
Cioè, la persona che ha tutto da perdere, qualora il nostro rapporto non funzionasse è lei!!!!HA UNA FAMIGLIA!!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Avete TUTTI RAGIONE ed è per questo che vi chiedo un consiglio.
> Io non sto cercando di pararimi il culo, ma ANNA A mettiti nei miei panni, dopo che conosci una persone, ti frequenti per 7 mesi, e ti chiede di andare a vivere insieme, indipendentemente di essere innamorati, da un giorno all'altro...io andrei ben volentieri a convivere con lei, ma il mio dubbio è anche nei suoi confronti.
> Cioè, la persona che ha tutto da perdere, qualora il nostro rapporto non funzionasse è lei!!!!HA UNA FAMIGLIA!!!!


di cui se ne infischia bellamente, e se tu le dirai di si, mollerà senza problemi .......... a prescindere, è una donna che vuoi con te per il futuro?


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Avete TUTTI RAGIONE ed è per questo che vi chiedo un consiglio.
> Io non sto cercando di pararimi il culo, ma ANNA A mettiti nei miei panni, dopo che conosci una persone, ti frequenti per 7 mesi, e ti chiede di andare a vivere insieme, indipendentemente di essere innamorati, da un giorno all'altro...io andrei ben volentieri a convivere con lei, ma il mio dubbio è anche nei suoi confronti.
> Cioè, la persona che ha tutto da perdere, qualora il nostro rapporto non funzionasse è lei!!!!HA UNA FAMIGLIA!!!!


lle avevi in qualche modo detto o fatto capire che volevi iniziare con lei una storia importante compresa di convivenza e altro?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Avete TUTTI RAGIONE ed è per questo che vi chiedo un consiglio.
> Io non sto cercando di pararimi il culo, ma ANNA A mettiti nei miei panni, dopo che conosci una persone, ti frequenti per 7 mesi, e ti chiede di andare a vivere insieme, indipendentemente di essere innamorati, da un giorno all'altro...io andrei ben volentieri a convivere con lei, ma il mio dubbio è anche nei suoi confronti.
> Cioè, la persona che ha tutto da perdere, qualora il nostro rapporto non funzionasse è lei!!!!HA UNA FAMIGLIA!!!!


sicuro? se il rapporto non funzionasse probabimente tornerebbe con la coda tra le gambe dal marito. o forse ci tornerebbe comunque dopo un tot di tempo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




secondo me tu non sei molto convinto e/o intenzionato e sinceramente non riesco a biasimarti.
ti viene per caso anche il dubbio che lo stesso che sta facendo ora col marito, potrebbe un domani farlo con te?


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

Nella pausa pranzo, abbiamo parlato, ho cercato di capire perché lei è pronta lasciare la sua famiglia.
Lei vorrebbe una storia non impegnata, continuare la nostra relazione divertendosi, vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto, probabilmente non è sufficientemente matura ad affrontare gli impegni di una famiglia.
Ora mi sorge un dubbio, come dice giustamente ANGELODELMALE, un giorno magari vorrà ritornare dalla sua famiglia ed io rimango come un pirla.
Voi cosa dite???


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Nella pausa pranzo, abbiamo parlato, ho cercato di capire perché lei è pronta lasciare la sua famiglia.
> *Lei vorrebbe una storia non impegnata, continuare la nostra relazione divertendosi, vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto,* *probabilmente non è sufficientemente matura ad affrontare gli impegni di una famiglia.*
> Ora mi sorge un dubbio, come dice giustamente ANGELODELMALE, un giorno magari vorrà ritornare dalla sua famiglia ed io rimango come un pirla.
> Voi cosa dite???


andiamo bene...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Nella pausa pranzo, abbiamo parlato, ho cercato di capire perché lei è pronta lasciare la sua famiglia.
> Lei vorrebbe una storia non impegnata, continuare la nostra relazione divertendosi, vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto, *probabilmente non è sufficientemente matura ad affrontare gli impegni di una famiglia.*
> Ora mi sorge un dubbio, come dice giustamente ANGELODELMALE, un giorno magari vorrà ritornare dalla sua famiglia ed io rimango come un pirla.
> Voi cosa dite???


ma non ha un figlio??


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Lei vorrebbe una storia non impegnata, continuare la nostra relazione divertendosi, vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto, probabilmente non è sufficientemente matura ad affrontare gli impegni di una famiglia.


E suo figlio?


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

e suo figlio...???è disposta a lasciarlo col padre!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> e suo figlio...???è disposta a lasciarlo col padre!!!!


e a te che dice questo di lei??
ma dai su,vai a cercarti una coetanea e divertiti che di tempo per ste menate ne avrai a iosa più tardi


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> e suo figlio...???è disposta a lasciarlo col padre!!!!


Temevo che la risposta potesse essere questa...


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e a te che dice questo di lei??
> ma dai su,vai a cercarti una coetanea e divertiti che di tempo per ste menate ne avrai a iosa più tardi


...ma certo che posso troncare la storia, ma stiamo veramente bene in sieme, ci divertiamo e c'è sintonia!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> ...ma certo che posso troncare la storia, ma stiamo veramente bene in sieme, ci divertiamo e c'è sintonia!!!!!


si si ma ne trovi tante altre con le quali stare bene , divertirti ed avere sintonia senza figli  e che ti si accozzino dopo aver mollato la famiglia!
dammi retta!!


----------



## Old Mab (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Nella pausa pranzo, abbiamo parlato, ho cercato di capire perché lei è pronta lasciare la sua famiglia.
> Lei vorrebbe una storia non impegnata, continuare la nostra relazione divertendosi, vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto, probabilmente non è sufficientemente matura ad affrontare gli impegni di una famiglia.
> Ora mi sorge un dubbio, come dice giustamente ANGELODELMALE, un giorno magari vorrà ritornare dalla sua famiglia ed io rimango come un pirla.
> Voi cosa dite???


Perchè 'sta gente mette al mondo dei figli??! Perchè???!!!
Ma si vivano la loro vita facendo i ragazzini fino a 90 anni se questo li fa sentire bene, ma accettandosi per come si è PRIMA di mettere al mondo un figlio. Non è che dobbiamo per forza tutti esser genitori maremma babbiona!!!!!

Quanto a te, Alby..
secondo me sei l'elisir dell'eterna giovinezza e la scusa per scrollarsi di dosso le responsabilità. Io, fossi in te, non lo fare. Ma io non l'avrei fatto da principio perciò...


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si ma ne trovi tante altre con le quali stare bene , divertirti ed avere sintonia senza figli e che ti si accozzino dopo aver mollato la famiglia!
> dammi retta!!


 ...si probabilmente hai ragione, non sarà facile, gli propongo di continuare a vederci di nascosto e di non mollare la famiglia.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2009)

se non te la senti, forse hai già la tua risposta dall'inconscio....
non si può iniziare una situazione così difficile con tali premesse....


----------



## Old latriglia (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> ...si probabilmente hai ragione, non sarà facile, gli propongo di continuare a vederci di nascosto e di non mollare la famiglia.


farei una puntatina sul fatto che ti farà il broncetto e se ne uscirà con un "allora non mi ami"


----------



## Grande82 (11 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ma lei, in tutto questo?
> Se ne andrebbe di casa solo per cominciare una convivenza con te? Sennò resterebbe col marito?


 brava, capisci?
lei ha centrato il punto: sola non vuole e non può stare, quindi o lui si prende l'onere e l'onore oppure... dice al marito che tronca la relazione... 
si sarà mezzo stancata pure lei di fare l'amante...


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se non te la senti, forse hai già la tua risposta dall'inconscio....
> non si può iniziare una situazione così difficile con tali premesse....


la situazione all'inizio non era per niente difficile, scopavamo sempre e basta.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> farei una puntatina sul fatto che ti farà il broncetto e se ne uscirà con un "allora non mi ami"


----------



## Old sperella (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> la situazione all'inizio non era per niente difficile, scopavamo sempre e basta.


continua così con un'altra .
molla la sposata e guardati intorno , hai voglia di divertirti , non di accasarti . 
non farti rapire dal fascino della donna più grande , anche perchè da quel che racconti di lei è solo questione di età , non di cervello


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> la situazione all'inizio non era per niente difficile, scopavamo sempre e basta.


e allora dille che o come all'inizio o grazie addio... non incasinarti la vita che sei giovanissimo eh.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> continua così con un'altra .
> molla la sposata e guardati intorno , hai voglia di divertirti , non di accasarti .
> non farti rapire dal fascino della donna più grande , anche perchè da quel che *racconti di lei è solo questione di età , non di cervello*


e di esperienza


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> e allora dille che o come all'inizio o grazie addio... non incasinarti la vita che sei giovanissimo eh.


...lo sai, hai ragione, ci penso ancora su, ma penso proprio di proporgli questa soluzione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grazie!!!!


----------



## Ingenua (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> ...si probabilmente hai ragione, non sarà facile, gli propongo di continuare a vederci di nascosto e di non mollare la famiglia.


...e vivrete felici e contenti finchè un bel giorno il maritino scoprirà tutto e lei rimarrà sola, senza marito, senza amante e...forse, senza figlia (che non mi pare ami molto...)


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> ...lo sai, hai ragione, ci penso ancora su, ma penso proprio di proporgli questa soluzione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alby scusa ma... proporLE...


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> non mi vergogno di dirlo, è gran scopare. Alla faccia di tante mie coetanee, strafighe, ma tanto “fredde”.
> .


 benvenuto fratello di fede e di ideali.......


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Avete TUTTI RAGIONE ed è per questo che vi chiedo un consiglio.
> Io non sto cercando di pararimi il culo, ma ANNA A mettiti nei miei panni, dopo che conosci una persone, ti frequenti per 7 mesi, e ti chiede di andare a vivere insieme, indipendentemente di essere innamorati, da un giorno all'altro...io andrei ben volentieri a convivere con lei, ma il mio dubbio è anche nei suoi confronti.
> Cioè, la persona che ha tutto da perdere, qualora il nostro rapporto non funzionasse è lei!!!!*HA UNA FAMIGLIA*!!!!


 Magari potevi pensarci prima di scopartela, no? Ora mi sembrano rimorsi un po' tardivi. Sai cosa devi fare? Dille chiaramente le stesse cose che hai scritto qui, e fai decidere lei.


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> la situazione all'inizio non era per niente difficile, scopavamo sempre e basta.


 aribenvenuto rifratello di rifede e di riideali


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Nella pausa pranzo, abbiamo parlato, ho cercato di capire perché lei è pronta lasciare la sua famiglia.
> Lei vorrebbe una storia non impegnata, continuare la nostra relazione divertendosi, vivendo sotto lo stesso tetto, probabilmente non è sufficientemente matura ad affrontare gli impegni di una famiglia.
> Ora mi sorge un dubbio, come dice giustamente ANGELODELMALE, un giorno magari vorrà ritornare dalla sua famiglia ed io rimango come un pirla.
> Voi cosa dite???


ossignore. ma lei una famiglia ce l'ha già a prescindere dal fatto che rimanga o no col marito. lei e il figlio sono una famiglia.
eh che ti dobbiamo dire... se rimani solo come un pirla... rimani solo come un pirla.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> e suo figlio...???è disposta a lasciarlo col padre!!!!


 
ottimo.

spero ti prenda in giro. o che tu lo stia facendo con noi


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Settembre 2009)

son cagate
non verra' mai a vivere con te
ti mette solo alla prova......anzi fa una bella cosa
digli che x te va bene andare a convivere e poi sappimi dire come ri-reagisce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> benvenuto fratello di fede e di ideali.......





Alexantro ha detto:


> aribenvenuto rifratello di rifede e di riideali


 che scemo


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Alby scusa ma... proporLE...


 Proporle di vederci come prima oppure finisce il rapporto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> son cagate
> non verra' mai a vivere con te
> ti mette solo alla prova......anzi fa una bella cosa
> digli che x te va bene andare a convivere e poi sappimi dire come ri-reagisce


 
e se se la trova sul pianerottolo con la valigia in mano?
io starei attenta. persone (credo poche) che non aspettano che l'occasione per darsi alla fuga non è che proprio non ne esistano...


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ottimo.
> 
> spero ti prenda in giro. o che tu lo stia facendo con noi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


>


 
guarda che sarebbe meglio


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

ma hanno aperto le gabbie??


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Settembre 2009)

raccontaci nei dettagli le tue scopatone con la signora


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> raccontaci nei dettagli le tue scopatone con la signora


 si vabbè...


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> si vabbè...


 oh voglio sapere x rendermi conto della dinamica di questa storia


----------



## Nobody (11 Settembre 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> oh voglio sapere x rendermi conto della dinamica di questa storia


 ha detto che hanno avuto esperienze incredibili assieme...


----------



## Old Mab (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> la situazione all'inizio non era per niente difficile, scopavamo sempre e basta.


 
Cazzius che storiona!!!!
Alby non siete granchè maturi tu e lei, e non mi sembrate a naso ben assortiti come coppia.
Dì a lei che tu vuoi continuare a divertirti e basta (l'amore, fidati, è tutta un'altra cosa..) e vedi cosa ti risponde. Occhio che se per caso andate a vivere insieme perchè lei s'incavola e tu non vuoi rinunciare al sesso fatto bene, poi arrivano i dolori! Ti rinfaccerà SEMPRE di aver lasciato la famiglia per te.
Lascia perdere da'retta!


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ha detto che hanno avuto esperienze incredibili assieme...


 se ho chiesto i dettagli.....incredibili non mi basta come descrizione


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Cazzius che storiona!!!!
> Alby non siete granchè maturi tu e lei, e non mi sembrate a naso ben assortiti come coppia.
> Dì a lei che tu vuoi continuare a divertirti e basta (l'amore, fidati, è tutta un'altra cosa..) e vedi cosa ti risponde. Occhio che se per caso andate a vivere insieme perchè lei s'incavola e tu non vuoi rinunciare al sesso fatto bene, poi arrivano i dolori! Ti rinfaccerà SEMPRE di aver lasciato la famiglia per te.
> Lascia perdere da'retta!


hai ragione. o il rapporto continua come prima oppure....ciao!!!!

mi avete dato una grossa mano!!!!!GRAZIE


----------



## Old Alby (11 Settembre 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> raccontaci nei dettagli le tue scopatone con la signora


non mi pare che sia l'argomento del topic


----------



## Old Alexantro (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> non mi pare che sia l'argomento del topic


 come no?


----------



## Old Mab (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> hai ragione. o il rapporto continua come prima oppure....ciao!!!!
> 
> mi avete dato una grossa mano!!!!!GRAZIE


 
Di nulla, figurati!!



..per la serie:

pensavo fosse amore e invece era un calesse.. ma comunque tira più un pelo di.. mi fermo


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

6 pagine e un altro caso risolto...

meglio di poirot


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> Proporle di vederci come prima oppure finisce il rapporto.


Sì, concordo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Mab ha detto:


> Perchè 'sta gente mette al mondo dei figli??! Perchè???!!!
> Ma si vivano la loro vita facendo i ragazzini fino a 90 anni se questo li fa sentire bene, ma accettandosi per come si è PRIMA di mettere al mondo un figlio. Non è che dobbiamo per forza tutti esser genitori maremma babbiona!!!!!


Quoto col sangue.

Ma che squallore.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Settembre 2009)

TEMPO SCADUTO
stiamo parlando di te in off topic nel 3d Ronf


----------



## Old aristocat (11 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> hai ragione. o il rapporto continua come prima oppure....ciao!!!!
> 
> mi avete dato una grossa mano!!!!!GRAZIE


Da Donna con la D maiuscola hai visto dove siamo arrivati!
gli uomini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> Da Donna con la D maiuscola hai visto dove siamo arrivati!
> gli uomini!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Devo scrivere una cattiveria. Non posso non scriverla. E' più forte di me.
Altro che D maiuscola... la Z maiuscola ci voleva qui...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Settembre 2009)

hai fatto bene a non reprimerti
l'ho pensato anch'io


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Devo scrivere una cattiveria. Non posso non scriverla. E' più forte di me.
> Altro che D maiuscola... la Z maiuscola ci voleva qui...





Amoremio ha detto:


> hai fatto bene a non reprimerti
> l'ho pensato anch'io


ma per alcuni è un complimento.
Alby voleva farle un complimento.
La donna con la D maiuscola è intesa come la vera donna a letto.
Il fatto che fuori dal letto sia disgustosamente egoista, infantile e immatura non conta.
Per alcuni uomini non è importante.
Ecco perchè queste coppie così ben assortite


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> La donna con la D maiuscola è intesa come la vera donna a letto.
> Il fatto che fuori dal letto sia disgustosamente egoista, infantile e immatura non conta.
> Per alcuni uomini non è importante.
> Ecco perchè queste coppie così ben assortite


Io non vedo perchè attaccare così tenacemente i comportamenti degli altri. Ci chiedono consiglio su cosa fare, non sull'indice di moralità (che poi cos'è la moralità tra due adulti consenzienti?).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Io non vedo perchè attaccare così tenacemente i comportamenti degli altri. Ci chiedono consiglio su cosa fare, non sull'indice di moralità (che poi cos'è la moralità tra due adulti consenzienti?).



i due adulti consenzienti dovrebbero essere marito e moglie, in una coppia sposata... e in questo caso mi sembra di intuire grazie al fatto che sono una volpina mica da ridere, che il marito non fosse molto consenziente


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> i due adulti consenzienti dovrebbero essere marito e moglie, in una coppia sposata... e in questo caso mi sembra di intuire grazie al fatto che sono una volpina mica da ridere, che il marito non fosse molto consenziente


Il mondo non è fatto soltanto di quello che noi riteniamo sia giusto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Io non vedo perchè attaccare così tenacemente i comportamenti degli altri. Ci chiedono consiglio su cosa fare, non sull'indice di moralità (che poi cos'è la moralità tra due adulti consenzienti?).


 E in base a cosa tu dai consigli?
In questo caso, ad esempio.












P.S. Per me è pure una bufala.


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E in base a cosa tu dai consigli?
> In questo caso, ad esempio.


Cercando di comprendere chi viene qui e chiede consiglio. A prescindere dai pregiudizi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Cercando di comprendere chi viene qui e chiede consiglio. A prescindere dai pregiudizi.


Se è "fate un po' come vi pare" si può fare a meno di dare alcuna risposta, no?
Ripropongo la domanda.
Considerando quali elementi.
In base a quali riferimenti?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Settembre 2009)

Qualcuno mi può tenere la mano...vi prego..


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se è "fate un po' come vi pare" si può fare a meno di dare alcuna risposta, no?
> Ripropongo la domanda.
> Considerando quali elementi.
> In base a quali riferimenti?


In base alla libertà che ognuno di noi ha di vivere come vuole. Senza giudicare chi la pensa in modo diverso come psicolabile o infantile o immaturo ecc.ecc. Essere umano e basta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi può tenere la mano...vi prego..


 No.
La mano bisogna tenerla ad alby per fargli correggere alcuni errorini di ortografia ...poi correggerà il resto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> In base alla libertà che ognuno di noi ha di vivere come vuole. Senza giudicare chi la pensa in modo diverso come psicolabile o infantile o immaturo ecc.ecc. Essere umano e basta.


 Allora la tua risposta è sempre "Fai come ti pare"?


----------



## Old sperella (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *No.*
> La mano bisogna tenerla ad alby per fargli correggere alcuni errorini di ortografia ...poi correggerà il resto...


come no ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi può tenere la mano...vi prego..





sperella ha detto:


> come no ?


 La devono tenere a me...


----------



## Old sperella (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La devono tenere a me...


ok dai , facciamo un girotondo mattutino e non se ne parla più


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora la tua risposta è sempre "Fai come ti pare"?


La mia risposta è "sono qui e ti ascolto".


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> La mano bisogna tenerla ad alby per fargli correggere alcuni errorini di ortografia ...poi correggerà il resto...



Forse gli conviene correggere velocemente il resto, per l'ortografia "non è mai troppo tardi", maestro Manzi docet.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Cercando di comprendere chi viene qui e chiede consiglio. A prescindere dai pregiudizi.


a mio figlio o a persona cara
non direi
"scappa con lei, e vaffanzum a marito e figlio, perchè è cosa giusta e lei è persona seria e affidabile e non ti rinfaccerà mai ciò che sta proponendo come se tu l'avessi costretta"

tu sì?

non è che dobbiamo sentirci dei vermi perchè chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome
lei è una str... 
(o comunque è così che lui la descrive)


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La mia risposta è "sono qui e ti ascolto".


quindi
se ti chiede un consiglio
(e lui l'ha chiesto)
tu dici
sono qui e ascolto?


ma quanto sei umana!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La mia risposta è "sono qui e ti ascolto".


 E dopo che hai ascoltato dai una risposta.
In base a cosa?
Se è in base a "fa come ti pare" non mi sembra una gran risposta.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi può tenere la mano...vi prego..


perchè?

1) sei in un momento di difficoltà personali?
(non domandar consigli a MK)

2) ti scappa di insultare qualcuno?
(dimmi chi, ci penso io)

3) ti tocchi?
(non far rumore che c'è chi ascolta)


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E dopo che hai ascoltato dai una risposta.
> In base a cosa?
> Se è in base a "fa come ti pare" non mi sembra una gran risposta.


Non è così, e comunque non consiglierei fai come Mk altrimenti non sei nel giusto.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La mia risposta è "sono qui e ti ascolto".


ci verranno da ogni dove per farsi ascoltare da te








questa cosa mi altera fortemente l'equilibrio degli emboli
credo di non sentirmi troppo bene


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è così, e comunque non consiglierei fai come Mk altrimenti non sei nel giusto.


nemmeno io lo darei questo consiglio


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè?
> 
> 1) sei in un momento di difficoltà personali?
> (non domandar consigli a MK)
> ...

















Teribbile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. scusa il romanesco...ma ci stava bene


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non è così, e comunque non consiglierei fai come Mk altrimenti non sei nel giusto.


 Allora in base a cosa?
Ci sono per tutti dei riferimenti, anche per un serial killer (non mi interessa ora individuarli)
In base a quali riferimenti (tuoi e/o delle scrivente) dai la risposta?


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nemmeno io lo darei questo consiglio


----------



## Amoremio (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


per una volta che ti dò ragione
tu ti scompisci?





io ero mooolto seria


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Io non vedo perchè attaccare così tenacemente i comportamenti degli altri. Ci chiedono consiglio su cosa fare, non sull'indice di moralità (che poi cos'è la moralità tra due adulti consenzienti?).


bene.
Tu non vedi.
Punto
Mi hai rotto.
confrontati come ti pare senza venire a spaccare a me.
Io dico quel sento tu lo stesso.
cos'è la moralità ? non fare la fricchettona mk, che non hai più l'età.
La moralità se a 40 e passa anni non sai cosa sia non te la vengo certo a spiegare io.
Certo non è dire sempre, davanti a qualsiasi aberrante situazione (basta che non sia simile alla mia): sono qui , ti ascolto,ti comprendo, concordo, quoto a, applaudo, mi genufletto  come fai SEMPRE tu.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma per alcuni è un complimento.
> Alby voleva farle un complimento.
> La donna con la D maiuscola è intesa come la vera donna a letto.
> Il fatto che fuori dal letto sia disgustosamente egoista, infantile e immatura non conta.
> ...


In effetti è vero.



MK ha detto:


> Io non vedo perchè attaccare così tenacemente i comportamenti degli altri. Ci chiedono consiglio su cosa fare, non sull'indice di moralità (che poi cos'è la moralità tra due adulti consenzienti?).


MK ma tu non trovi bruttissima l'immagine che esce di questa donna che, appena trovato il ganzetto più giovane e sessualmente molto attivo, è pronta a mollare il pargolo all'ex marito e a planare verso nuovi lidi?
Io non riesco a leggerle queste cose.
L'amore può finire, per carità... Allora chiudi con tuo marito e ti fidanzi alla luce del sole col ganzetto... ma non puoi mollare tua figlia come una zavorra di cui non vedevi l'ora di liberarti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque è una bufala anche per me.
O sono ottimista?


----------



## MK (12 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> MK ma tu non trovi bruttissima l'immagine che esce di questa donna che, appena trovato il ganzetto più giovane e sessualmente molto attivo, è pronta a mollare il pargolo all'ex marito e a planare verso nuovi lidi?
> Io non riesco a leggerle queste cose.
> L'amore può finire, per carità... Allora chiudi con tuo marito e ti fidanzi alla luce del sole col ganzetto... ma non puoi mollare tua figlia come una zavorra di cui non vedevi l'ora di liberarti.
> 
> ...


Sei ottimista. L'amante di mio marito era separata e l'affido l'aveva l'ex marito...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (12 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *Sei ottimista*. L'amante di mio marito era separata e l'affido l'aveva l'ex marito...


Ecco. Infatti cominciavo a sospettarlo.
Per me il 60% delle storie lette qui dentro sono bufale.
Ma poi penso che la realtà sia più assurda della fantasia...


----------



## Old Alby (14 Settembre 2009)

Passato bene il week end???
Grazie a tutti per i consigli, ma leggendo i vostro commenti vorrei prcisare alcune cose:
1) la storia che vi ho scritto, non è assolutamente una bufala.
2) non mi sembra che vi abbia chiesto di giudicare, ma vi ho chiesto un consiglio.
3) si è liberi di scrivere quello che si vuole, ma giudicando e scrivendo determinate cose, magari si può "offendere" indipendentemente dal comportamento immorale delle persone.


----------



## Old Giangi (14 Settembre 2009)

Ciao Alby
questo è il mio primo post, leggendo ti vorrei fare una domanda, ma tu sei veramente innamorato della persona, o delle sue perfomance sotto le lenzuole???

...poi chiederei a voi donne, lasciereste vostro marito (NON FIGLI) per un ragazzo più giovane ed ARZILLO, solo per riceve del piacere???


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> Ciao Alby
> questo è il mio primo post, leggendo ti vorrei fare una domanda, ma tu sei veramente innamorato della persona, o delle sue perfomance sotto le lenzuole???
> 
> ...poi chiederei a voi donne, lasciereste vostro marito (NON FIGLI) per un ragazzo più giovane ed ARZILLO, solo per riceve del piacere???


ma figurati..


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)

giangi (benvenuto), evidentemente ogni persona è differente

nella maggior parte dei casi non credo ci si dica "lascio mio marito perchè l'altro scopa da Dio"
ma credo sia facile per molti scambiare un calesse per amore

perchè si ama sentirsi innamorati
perchè dopo anni quello che hai può non sembrarti sufficiente o sufficientemente coinvolgente
perchè si agisce senza pensare a ciò che è giusto o alle conseguenze
perchè si sceglie la strada che sembra più facile e soddisfacente
poi ci si ritrova in un casino e ci si aggrappa a credere che il motivo sia amore e non egoismo


----------



## Old Giangi (14 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma figurati..


allora continueresti a vederti di nascosto???


----------



## Old Quintina (14 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> giangi (benvenuto), evidentemente ogni persona è differente
> 
> nella maggior parte dei casi non credo ci si dica "lascio mio marito perchè l'altro scopa da Dio"
> ma credo sia facile per molti scambiare un calesse per amore
> ...


 
Amore ha ragione.
Io stavo quasi per farlo. Certo, non per il sesso, ma perché amavo molto sentirmi innamorata.


----------



## Old Giangi (14 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Amore ha ragione.
> Io stavo quasi per farlo. Certo, non per il sesso, ma perché amavo molto sentirmi innamorata.


...hai ragione, ma vorrei sapere quanti tradiscono per sesso o per amore!!!


----------



## Old Quintina (14 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ...hai ragione, ma vorrei sapere quanti tradiscono per sesso o per amore!!!


 
In che senso quanti? Vuoi delle statistiche?

Io ti posso dire che ho tradito per amore, e che il sesso è stato bellissimo, ma proprio perché c'era amore. Ma conosco anche persone che hanno tradito giusto per farsi una scopata, per attrazione fisica, e nient'altro.


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)

questa domanda è un po' generica
e comunque sembra diversa dalla precedente

io comunque non ho tradito
quindi mi ritiro

ma forse potrsti aprire un tuo 3d


----------



## Old Giangi (14 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> In che senso quanti? Vuoi delle statistiche?
> 
> Io ti posso dire che ho tradito per amore, e che il sesso è stato bellissimo, ma proprio perché c'era amore. Ma conosco anche persone che hanno tradito giusto per farsi una scopata, per attrazione fisica, e nient'altro.


non voglio sapere la percentuale, voglio sapere se la scintilla che fa scattare il tradimento è il sesso o un'altra cosa.

pensavo...un ragazzo di 24 anni come Alby, non è che abbia molto in comune con una donna di 35, allora mi chiedo...ci dava proprio dentro...perchè lei andasse in brodo di giuggiole.
GRANDE ALBY


----------



## Old Quintina (14 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> non voglio sapere la percentuale, voglio sapere se la scintilla che fa scattare il tradimento è il sesso o un'altra cosa.
> 
> pensavo...un ragazzo di 24 anni come Alby, non è che abbia molto in comune con una donna di 35, allora mi chiedo...ci dava proprio dentro...perchè lei andasse in brodo di giuggiole.
> GRANDE ALBY


Wow... che commento profondo...


----------



## Old Giangi (14 Settembre 2009)

Quintina ha detto:


> Wow... che commento profondo...


lo so...lo so...comunque...!!!!


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2009)

*Alby*

Ma alby hai bisogno di pensarci? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ma vai a vivere con lei...una donaa di questo spessore...di questa gran moralità,grande etica...quando ti ricapita più?Corri alby...corri....!!


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)

ma, oscuro è sospeso?


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2009)

*Amore mio*

No 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Ho chiesto io di poter aver sempre questa nomea....!!!Mi porto avanti con il lavoro e faccioun favoro allo staff!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (14 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> non voglio sapere la percentuale, voglio sapere se la scintilla che fa scattare il tradimento è il sesso o un'altra cosa.
> 
> pensavo...un ragazzo di 24 anni come Alby, non è che abbia molto in comune con una donna di 35, allora mi chiedo...ci dava proprio dentro...perchè lei andasse in brodo di giuggiole.
> GRANDE ALBY


Ci sono donne che vanno in brodo di giuggiole per molto, molto poco...


----------



## MK (14 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ...hai ragione, ma vorrei sapere quanti tradiscono per sesso o per amore!!!


Dipende dalla relazione, dipende da tante cose. Non riuscirei mai a stare con un uomo che non desidero e che non mi desidera, ma adesso come adesso, anni fa non era così.


----------



## Old Giangi (14 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende dalla relazione, dipende da tante cose. Non riuscirei mai a stare con un uomo che non desidero e che non mi desidera, ma adesso come adesso, anni fa non era così.


Correggimi se sbaglio!!!tu tradiresti più per sesso che per amore giusto?


----------



## Bruja (14 Settembre 2009)

*mah...*

Io mi soffermerei sul ruolo che questa donna ha avuto: l'amante.
Siamo certi che in quello di compagna di vita non si evidenzierebbero i punti oscuri che solo la convivenza mette in luce?
I presupposti sono quelli che sono ed impostarci i presupposti di una vita reale e pubblica mi crea tante di quelle perplessità...
Sono certa che se il marito non avesse scoperto la tresca, questa sarebbe durata alcuni altri mesi, per poi rientrare nel novero delle esperienze-avventure del nostro amico. E la cosa si sarebbe chiusa per "decorrenza dei termini amorosi"... su questa riflessione troverei azzardato andare a convivere con una donna che lascerebbe il figlio al marito pur di andarsene... che affidabilità può dare chi sacrifica alla propria "felicità" quello che dovrebbe essere il depositario di tutte le priorità.
Mah...
Bruja


----------



## Old Alby (14 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io mi soffermerei sul ruolo che questa donna ha avuto: l'amante.
> Siamo certi che in quello di compagna di vita non si evidenzierebbero i punti oscuri che solo la convivenza mette in luce?
> I presupposti sono quelli che sono ed impostarci i presupposti di una vita reale e pubblica mi crea tante di quelle perplessità...
> Sono certa che se il marito non avesse scoperto la tresca, questa sarebbe durata alcuni altri mesi, per poi rientrare nel novero delle esperienze-avventure del nostro amico. E la cosa si sarebbe chiusa per "decorrenza dei termini amorosi"... su questa riflessione troverei azzardato andare a convivere con una donna che lascerebbe il figlio al marito pur di andarsene... che affidabilità può dare chi sacrifica alla propria "felicità" quello che dovrebbe essere il depositario di tutte le priorità.
> ...


hai perfettamente ragione, infatti siamo arrivati al punto che, o ci frequentiamo come prima, altrimenti tronchiamo e ci dimentichiamo a vicenda!!!!
Comunque non ho nessun rimpianto ad aver iniziato questa storia indipendentemente dal "casino" che è uscito.
non non avreste iniziato questa storia voi??????????


----------



## Amoremio (14 Settembre 2009)

Alby ha detto:


> hai perfettamente ragione, infatti siamo arrivati al punto che, o ci frequentiamo come prima, altrimenti tronchiamo e ci dimentichiamo a vicenda!!!!
> Comunque non ho nessun rimpianto ad aver iniziato questa storia indipendentemente dal "casino" che è uscito.
> non non avreste iniziato questa storia voi??????????


io no.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (14 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io no.


nemmeno io.

Ma a noi due le maiale non piacciono.


----------



## Old aristocat (14 Settembre 2009)

da sposata proprio no
da single con un collega single che mi piaccia...non lo escludo


----------



## Old aristocat (14 Settembre 2009)

anche se molti sconsigliano le liaison tra colleghi
per tanti motivi. anche questo tipo di legami (tra colleghi single) da alcuni non è accettato ed è visto come non rispettoso dell'etica del lavoro (es. ambiente serio e professionale...)
infatti per una volta che mi è accaduto l'ho vissuta male anche per come sono stata trattata dai meii colleghi
comunque lui era una persona sbagliata a prescindere ed è finita così..


----------



## Old aristocat (14 Settembre 2009)

chiaramente lui era single e io pure. scusate lo sfogo


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (14 Settembre 2009)

aristocat ha detto:


> chiaramente lui era single e io pure. scusate lo sfogo


Perchè ti scusi? Se ti è di aiuto fai benissimo!!!


----------



## Old aristocat (14 Settembre 2009)

ciao bruco! vedi, questa storia la potrei considerare acqua passata
anche se è vero che la storia di alby un po' me l'ha "rinfrescata"
e anche se al confronto la mia storia è veramente da collegiali ^^.
però quello che mi colpì e che mi fa ancora rabbia fu la strumentalizzazione dei miei (ex) colleghi, le loro bugie sterili 
solo per mettermi in cattiva luce con i superiori
mi ha ferito il fatto che loro, ancora una volta, non essendo capaci di brillare di luce propria, di emergere per le loro capacità, criticassero il fatto che "forse non ero abbastanza concentrata"...

anche quello fu un tradimento, una vigliaccata, un colpo basso
perchè i risultati non erano mai venuti meno e perchè tutto d'un colpo hanno fatto branco e mi hanno isolata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
aggiungiamo che il collega/compagno di allora si è rivelato un po' come il marito di ariel nel 3d "tra sacro e profano". a diff. di ariel, però, io ho avuto la fortuna di accorgermi in tempo del suo fanatismo religioso e di lasciarlo prima che mi prendesse un esaurimento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .

speriamo che con Alby i colleghi siano stati più sensati e meno "conservatori", beceri & gossippari...
(e speriamo che per le mele marce anzidette arrivi il giusto scotto da pagare per le loro "maialate")..!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (14 Settembre 2009)

Si annoiano se non ti parlano alle spalle.
Vedessi qui che taglia e cuci mi hanno fatto le vicine di casa.


----------



## Old aristocat (14 Settembre 2009)

*lol*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ma alby hai bisogno di pensarci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old aristocat (14 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Si annoiano se non ti parlano alle spalle.
> Vedessi qui che taglia e cuci mi hanno fatto le vicine di casa.


Con la differenza che le vicine di casa non prendono uno stipendio mentre fanno lo stesso taglia&cuci di chi lo prende per far "girare l'economia"...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> Correggimi se sbaglio!!!tu tradiresti più per sesso che per amore giusto?


Non starei con un uomo se non fossi soddisfatta del nostro rapporto.


----------



## Old Giangi (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non starei con un uomo se non fossi soddisfatta del nostro rapporto.


ooohhh finalmente...una non falsa perbenista.

io ho tradito, e sono arrivato ad una conclusione: il tradimento secondo me, in base alle mie esperienze, è una forma di puro egoismo, quindi se non sono pienamente appagato non vale la pena!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ooohhh finalmente...una non falsa perbenista.
> 
> io ho tradito, e sono arrivato ad una conclusione: il tradimento secondo me, in base alle mie esperienze, è una forma di puro egoismo, quindi se non sono pienamente appagato non vale la pena!!!!


se non sei pienamente appagato di che?
non vale la pena di cosa?


----------



## Amoremio (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non starei con un uomo se non fossi soddisfatta del nostro rapporto.





Giangi ha detto:


> ...........................
> se non sono pienamente appagato non vale la pena!!!!


non so nemmeno se parlate proprio della stessa cosa
essere soddisfatti del rapporto
non è la stessa cosa di essere pienamente appagati

ma poi
un partner deve appagare in tutto e per tutto?
non deve avere difetti o non deve difettare rispetto ad esigenze e/o desideri?
deve corrispondere pienamente anche quando punge vaghezza di un qualcosa di nuovo e diverso?
deve cambiare in sincrono con i mutamenti del suo signore e padrone?


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non so nemmeno se parlate proprio della stessa cosa
> essere soddisfatti del rapporto
> non è la stessa cosa di essere pienamente appagati
> 
> ...


 
quoto la racchia.
sembra che per non tradire l'unica sia avere il partner perfetto, quello che le sa tutte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi di come sono loro, poco importa...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non so nemmeno se parlate proprio della stessa cosa
> essere soddisfatti del rapporto
> non è la stessa cosa di essere pienamente appagati
> 
> ...


Ti rispondo per me, sesso e amore sono correlati, se non amo non desidero e viceversa. Però adesso la penso così, da moglie la pensavo diversamente. Non la perfezione ma lo stesso modo di intendere la vita, e anche il sesso perchè no.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ooohhh finalmente...una non falsa perbenista.
> 
> io ho tradito, e sono arrivato ad una conclusione: il tradimento secondo me, in base alle mie esperienze, è una forma di puro egoismo, *quindi se non sono pienamente appagato non vale la pena!!!!*


Dall'amante?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto la racchia.
> sembra che per non tradire l'unica sia avere il partner perfetto, quello che le sa tutte
> 
> 
> ...


ciao mostro.


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao mostro.


ci conosciamo??


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ci conosciamo??


ma sei fuori?

forse non ho colto l'ironia.

la colgo.

un bacio.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto la racchia.
> sembra che per non tradire l'unica sia avere il partner perfetto, quello che le sa tutte
> 
> 
> ...


 Se davvero lo trovi poi, lo molli perchè non c'è più nulla da scoprire e ti annoi.
Siamo essere imperfetti... ecco la verità (a parte me, chiaramente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ....


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se davvero lo trovi poi, lo molli perchè non c'è più nulla da scoprire e ti annoi.
> Siamo essere imperfetti... ecco la verità (a parte me, chiaramente
> 
> 
> ...


La verita' e'che tu sei debole e io sono l'uomo cattivo... ma sto tendando, sto tendando veramente di essere pastore.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La verita' e'che tu sei debole e io sono l'uomo cattivo... ma sto tendando, sto tendando veramente di essere pastore.


 Ezechiele...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ezechiele...


Anche lui...


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2009)

l'avete vista in Tv la pecora che si crede cane pastore e si comporta come un cane pastore ?

Non dico balle.


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se davvero lo trovi poi, lo molli perchè non c'è più nulla da scoprire e ti annoi.
> Siamo essere imperfetti... ecco la verità (a parte me, chiaramente
> 
> 
> ...


sarà per questo che noi imperfette tiriamo tanto??


----------



## Old Giangi (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Dall'amante?


...secondo me sì!!!la cosa che mi ha spinto a tradire, è il fatto che tra me e la mia compagna le cose non funzionavano come dovevano.sostanzialmente non c'era filing sotto le lenzuola.
Questo filing allora l'ho cercato in un'altra donna, con la quale andavo a colmare il vuoto che si era creato con la mia compagna.
E' un comportamento da perfetto egoista, irresponsabile, ma il rapporto con l'amante funzionava sotto il punto di vista sessuale, mentre per tutto il resto stavo benissimo con la mia compagna.
Quindi...se non ero appagato, in questo caso sessualmente, di sicuro non continuavo ad avere l'amante!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sarà per questo che noi imperfette tiriamo tanto??


 cosa tirate?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ...secondo me sì!!!la cosa che mi ha spinto a tradire, è il fatto che tra me e la mia compagna le cose non funzionavano come dovevano.sostanzialmente non c'era filing sotto le lenzuola.
> Questo filing allora l'ho cercato in un'altra donna, con la quale andavo a colmare il vuoto che si era creato con la mia compagna.
> E' un comportamento da perfetto egoista, irresponsabile, ma il rapporto con l'amante funzionava sotto il punto di vista sessuale, mentre per tutto il resto stavo benissimo con la mia compagna.
> Quindi...se non ero appagato, in questo caso sessualmente, di sicuro non continuavo ad avere l'amante!!!!!!


feeling Giangi, feeling... comunque sì, capisco. Anche se per me sarebbe impossibile, sarà che sono donna, boh...


----------



## brugola (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cosa tirate?


tiriamo il  carretto di buoi


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ...secondo me sì!!!la cosa che mi ha spinto a tradire, è il fatto che tra me e la mia compagna le cose non funzionavano come dovevano.*sostanzialmente non c'era filing sotto le lenzuola.*
> Questo filing allora l'ho cercato in un'altra donna, con la quale andavo a colmare il vuoto che si era creato con la mia compagna.
> E' un comportamento da perfetto egoista, irresponsabile, ma il rapporto con l'amante funzionava sotto il punto di vista sessuale, mentre per tutto il resto stavo benissimo con la mia compagna.
> Quindi...se non ero appagato, in questo caso sessualmente, di sicuro non continuavo ad avere l'amante!!!!!!


 E come mai era andato via? 
Che poi, molti tradiscono nonostante pratichino con il partner sesso soddisfacente. Secondo me spesso è ricerca di emozioni e basta... c'è chi salta col paracadute, chi salta da un letto all'altro.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tiriamo il carretto di buoi


 che fatica...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Secondo me spesso è ricerca di emozioni e basta... c'è chi salta col paracadute, chi salta da un letto all'altro.


Se si salta da un letto all'altro sì, è ricerca di emozioni. Sono le storie parallele che non capisco.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se si salta da un letto all'altro sì, è ricerca di emozioni. Sono le storie parallele che non capisco.


che poi parallele davvero non sono mai...


----------



## Old Giangi (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se si salta da un letto all'altro sì, è ricerca di emozioni. Sono le storie parallele che non capisco.


ma scusa tu non hai mai tradito?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che poi parallele davvero non sono mai...


Anche secondo me... da qualche parte si vanno a incontrare molto prima dell'infinito...


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me... da qualche parte si vanno a incontrare molto prima dell'infinito...


 credo di si... spesso pensiamo che situazioni apparentemente lontane possano viaggiare sempre separatamente. Ma il più delle volte è una pia illusione. E poi si paga il prezzo...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ma scusa tu non hai mai tradito?


Da sposata no. Avevi capito il contrario?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> credo di si... spesso pensiamo che situazioni apparentemente lontane possano viaggiare sempre separatamente. Ma il più delle volte è una pia illusione. E poi si paga il prezzo...


Tra l'altro il parallelismo preclude una perfezione non umana... le relazioni saranno sempre sbilanciate...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che poi parallele davvero non sono mai...


In che senso?


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra l'altro il parallelismo preclude una perfezione non umana... le relazioni saranno sempre sbilanciate...


 sono situazioni ideali che rimangono tali solo nella nostra mente. La realtà è ben diversa... e fa incontrare in punti reali rette parallele che erano tali solo nel nostro immaginario.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> In che senso?


che situazioni che ci illudiamo possano restare per sempre separate, in realtà non lo saranno realmente mai. Nè nella realta fuori di noi, nè nel nostro inconscio. E il risveglio può essere molto amaro.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che situazioni che ci illudiamo possano restare per sempre separate, in realtà non lo saranno realmente mai. Nè nella realta fuori di noi, nè nel nostro inconscio. E il risveglio può essere molto amaro.


Ok. Però ritieni che anche questo rientri nella sfera ricerca di emozioni?


----------



## Old Giangi (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Da sposata no. Avevi capito il contrario?


no no avevo capito bene, che cosa ti ha porato a tradire il tuo fidanzato???


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok. Però ritieni che anche questo rientri nella sfera ricerca di emozioni?


Beh guarda... alla fin fine tutto gravita attorno a quella sfera lì. Siamo affamati di emozioni, senza di esse lentamente arriva la stasi. Una sorta di entropia dell'anima, che ci intorpidisce e lentamente ci fa "morire" dentro.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh guarda... alla fin fine tutto gravita attorno a quella sfera lì. Siamo affamati di emozioni, senza di esse lentamente arriva la stasi. Una sorta di entropia dell'anima, che ci intorpidisce e lentamente ci fa "morire" dentro.


Sì, ma dividersi tra due persone mi fa pensare alla divisione dell'identità. 
Altra cosa la ricerca dell'avventura per l'avventura.


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, ma dividersi tra due persone mi fa pensare alla divisione dell'identità.
> Altra cosa la ricerca dell'avventura per l'avventura.


 Cos'altro è un tradimento prolungato nel tempo se non una schizofrenia dell'io? Ci frammentiamo, e arriviamo ad una sorta di scissione del nostro nucleo. E in alcuni questo comporta una sorta di reazione a catena da cui non sanno (anche se magari volessero) tirarsi più indietro. 
Però poi le conseguenze si pagano...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cos'altro è un tradimento prolungato nel tempo se non una schizofrenia dell'io? Ci frammentiamo, e arriviamo ad una sorta di scissione del nostro nucleo. E in alcuni questo comporta una sorta di reazione a catena da cui non sanno (anche se magari volessero) tirarsi più indietro.
> Però poi le conseguenze si pagano...


Vero.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> no no avevo capito bene, che cosa ti ha porato a tradire il tuo fidanzato???


La mancanza di quello che avevo prima.


----------



## Old Giangi (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> feeling Giangi, feeling... comunque sì, capisco. Anche se per me sarebbe impossibile, sarà che sono donna, boh...


poi dici

La mancanza di quello che avevo prima.​secondo me, tradiresti anche tuo marito, se ti mancasse qualche cosa!!!​


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> poi dici​
> 
> 
> La mancanza di quello che avevo prima.​
> ...


Uhm... gli errori si fanno ma poi si superano eh. E si cambia.


----------



## Old Giangi (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Uhm... gli errori si fanno ma poi si superano eh. E si cambia.


...il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




scherzi a parte, l'essere umano va sempre alla ricerca di quello che gli manca.
sei sicura di riuscire a non cadere in tentazione?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ...il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dici?  Io ho la sensazione che gli esseri umani vadano alla ricerca di quello che vogliono, indipendentemente dal fatto che gia' lo abbiano o manchi nella loro vita.

Farsi l'amante non e'colmare una mancanza.


----------



## Old Giangi (15 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dici? Io ho la sensazione che gli esseri umani vadano alla ricerca di quello che vogliono, indipendentemente dal fatto che gia' lo abbiano o manchi nella loro vita.
> 
> Farsi l'amante non e'colmare una mancanza.


...ma scusa, se tu stai bene con il tuo patner, non ti viene neanche in mente di tradirlo, ma qualora un individuo ti propone un qualche cosa che ti manca nel rapporto col patner, ecco che comunque sei automaticamente attirata o attirato!!!

questo è il mio pensiero personale!!!


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ...*ma scusa, se tu stai bene con il tuo patner, non ti viene neanche in mente di tradirlo*, ma qualora un individuo ti propone un qualche cosa che ti manca nel rapporto col patner, ecco che comunque sei automaticamente attirata o attirato!!!
> 
> questo è il mio pensiero personale!!!


 Mah... anche questo non sempre è vero...


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ...ma scusa, *se tu stai bene con il tuo patner, non ti viene neanche in mente di tradirlo*, ma qualora un individuo ti propone un qualche cosa che ti manca nel rapporto col patner, ecco che comunque sei automaticamente attirata o attirato!!!
> 
> questo è il mio pensiero personale!!!


 
Sì, di solito è così. Il problema è: ma quando capisci questo (tradimento o meno) perché allora non lasci e cerchi altrove?


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ...il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Old Giangi (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì, di solito è così. Il problema è: ma quando capisci questo (tradimento o meno) perché allora non lasci e cerchi altrove?


perchè se stai bene sia con una persona che con l'altra riesci ad avere più cose in comune da condividere.
E' un discorso egoistico, MOLTO egoistico, e poi un po' di "pepe"nella vita ci vuole!!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ...ma scusa, se tu stai bene con il tuo patner, non ti viene neanche in mente di tradirlo, ma qualora un individuo ti propone un qualche cosa che ti manca nel rapporto col patner, ecco che comunque sei automaticamente attirata o attirato!!!
> 
> questo è il mio pensiero personale!!!


Il traditore sta bene col partner... e' con se stesso che ha qualche conflitto!
La relazione non c' entra un piffero, puo'  anche essere perfetta ma il traditore trovera'  un' imperfezione che lo portera'  a cercare altrove.

Sai e' piu'  facile cercare altrove. La colpa ce l' ha Teddy mica tu.


----------



## Minerva (15 Settembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il traditore sta bene col partner... e' con se stesso che ha qualche conflitto!
> La relazione non c' entra un piffero, puo' anche essere perfetta ma il traditore trovera' un' imperfezione che lo portera' a cercare altrove.
> 
> Sai e' piu' facile cercare altrove. La colpa ce l' ha Teddy mica tu.


 ma sei sicura?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Settembre 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sei sicura?


Ci sono casi e casi come sempre... pero' ci penso spesso al mio di caso che e' un caso di traditore incallito come altri miliardi di casi... la relazione era normale, aveva tutta la liberta' che voleva, c' erano scontri nienche troppo significativi fino al boom, ci sono io che sono una testaccia tutto ci sta... ma di fatto nella relazione non c' era nulla di sbagliato il problema era suo ed e' suo.

Se qualcosa e' venuto a mancare io non me lo potevo di certo immaginare.

In parole povere non mi posso far carico dell' insoddisfazione altrui... se all' altro la relazione non va bene puo'  uscirne senza cercare compensazioni e magari trovare una relazione piu' soddisfacente.

Almeno oggi la penso cosi'  domani nin zo.


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> perchè se stai bene sia con una persona che con l'altra riesci ad avere più cose in comune da condividere.
> E' un discorso egoistico, MOLTO egoistico, e poi un po' di "pepe"nella vita ci vuole!!!


O semplicemente perchè da soli non si riesce a stare?


----------



## Old Giangi (17 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> O semplicemente perchè da soli non si riesce a stare?


...brava!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




chissà come sarà andata a finire la storia di Alby???
spero per lui di continuare il rapporto di prima, così continua a divertirsi...!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Settembre 2009)

*che genio..*



Giangi ha detto:


> ...brava!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci vorrebbero più spesso idee brillanti come questa...


----------



## Old Giangi (17 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci vorrebbero più spesso idee brillanti come questa...


perchè scusa!!!!ha 24 anni!!!


----------



## MK (17 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> ...brava!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giangi mi spieghi anche il perché? Il perchè da soli non si riesce a stare...


----------



## Old Giangi (18 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Giangi mi spieghi anche il perché? Il perchè da soli non si riesce a stare...


io appoggio la teoria di Platone...che nel mondo c'è l'altra parte della mela, e dato che la mela non è mezza, ma intera, di conseguenza si è sempre alla ricerca dell'altra metà per non rimanere soli.

secondo te invece???


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> io appoggio la teoria di Platone...che nel mondo c'è l'altra parte della mela, e dato che la mela non è mezza, ma intera, di conseguenza si è sempre alla ricerca dell'altra metà per non rimanere soli.
> 
> secondo te invece???


e magari fai il ferramenta di mestiere..
passami la chiave a brugola del 16, va..


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> io appoggio la teoria di Platone...che nel mondo c'è l'altra parte della mela, e dato che la mela non è mezza, ma intera, di conseguenza si è sempre alla ricerca dell'altra metà per non rimanere soli.
> 
> secondo te invece???


Ok ma quando la trovi poi la ricerca è finita. O no?


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2009)

*No*

No la ricerca continua e sai perchè?Perchè quando cerchi ostinatamente qualcuno perchè solo non sai stare...trovi sempre una metà sbagliata....o una mezza pera,o una mezza pesca....o spesso una Zucchina intera..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !Finisce sempre così....!Io direi:IMPARIAMO a star bene con noi stessi...quando sarà il momento avremmo la giusta lucidità per scegliere...non per sublimare una mancanza...ma per vivere appieno una storia d'amore!!


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No la ricerca continua e sai perchè?Perchè quando cerchi ostinatamente qualcuno perchè solo non sai stare...trovi sempre una metà sbagliata....o una mezza pera,o una mezza pesca....o spesso una Zucchina intera.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente d'accordo. Infatti quello che non capivo era perchè accontentarsi, vivendo a metà.


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2009)

*Mk*

Perchè per tanti...troppi direi lo spettro della solitudine è un peso troppo gravoso....questo è il grande male....gente che si mette insieme per solitudine.....!!


----------



## Bruja (18 Settembre 2009)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè per tanti...troppi direi lo spettro della solitudine è un peso troppo gravoso....questo è il grande male....gente che si mette insieme per solitudine.....!!


...e disperazione. 
In fondo il non saper vivere di sé é una forma di disperazione/dipendenza.
Bruja


----------



## MK (18 Settembre 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...e disperazione.
> In fondo il non saper vivere di sé é una forma di disperazione/dipendenza.
> Bruja


Sì è così. Le relazioni con gli altri sono importanti ma se qualsiasi relazione va bene pur di non restare da soli, beh qualche problema c'è sicuramente.


----------



## Old Giangi (18 Settembre 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No la ricerca continua e sai perchè?Perchè quando cerchi ostinatamente qualcuno perchè solo non sai stare...trovi sempre una metà sbagliata....o una mezza pera,o una mezza pesca....o spesso una Zucchina intera.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
esatto!!!!
è impossibile trovare la tua metà, magari si assomiglia alla tua metà mancante, ed è per questo che si tradisce!!!!


----------



## Old Giangi (18 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e magari fai il ferramenta di mestiere..
> passami la chiave a brugola del 16, va..


perchè troppo difficile per te???


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2009)

*Giangi*

Mettiamola così:Io non ho bisogno di una metà perchè son un intero che stà bene da intero.....quando ho conosciuto un intero giusto ho scelto scientemente di proseguire il viaggio della vita insieme alla mia lei....!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Settembre 2009)

Giangi ha detto:


> perchè troppo difficile per te???


----------



## oscuro (18 Settembre 2009)

*Anna*

Non cambi mai....sei sempre la solita.....Adorabile stronzetta!!


----------

